# Snail Poo!



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

All I need to know is, what the hell is this red poo!?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

What has it been eating in the last few days?


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

IceBloodExotics said:


> What has it been eating in the last few days?


I have put in lettuce, banana, cauliflower, carrot and runnerbeans.

They've only really touched the banana, carrot and lettuce.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

The colours probably from the carrots.


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

never even thought about possible coloring! I saw the red and automatically thought BLOOD!


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

CallyMarra said:


> never even thought about possible coloring! I saw the red and automatically thought BLOOD!


There blood isnt red anyway. ..iron in haemoglobin causes red colour inverts use haemocyanin which is copper based, but dosent really have a colour... my snails are eating sweet potato at the minute so theirs is orange haha..


----------



## teresaharris (Aug 25, 2012)

When we feed our snails sweet potato they have orange poo lol


----------



## BugLove (Apr 21, 2013)

*Poop!*

Mine have red poop due to eating tomatoes! :2thumb:


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank god, I was so worried haha, now I find it quite funny :lol2:


----------

